
A minimal list of common well-known algorithms, classified by purpose - nickb
http://www.scriptol.org/list-of-algorithms.html
======
bdfh42
" The goal is to provide a ready to run program for each one, or a description
of the algorithm" - a noble aim - worth contributing to a resource like that.

------
astrec
Should team up with <http://en.literateprograms.org/>

~~~
jcl
Literateprograms.org strikes me as a much better-implemented site; as a wiki,
it doesn't rely on being populated by an individual, and all the pages are
locally hosted. It doesn't limit itself to a small set of programming
languages, either. It could use a list like this, though.

~~~
ewjordan
Agreed - I only have minor gripes with the list, but given that only a handful
of the algos have implementations, this thing would really need to be a wiki
for it to have any hope of getting completed. Frankly, I'm not going to bother
sending an email with new implementations and wait to see if it's approved,
whereas I might have dropped by now and again to help populate a wiki.

------
tel
While the list is noble, I have difficulty trusting the source. Other pages on
the scriptol.org website are somewhat immature and, unsurprisingly, full of
Scriptol propaganda.

------
bsaunder
This is fairly comprehensive:

<http://www.nist.gov/dads/>

~~~
lsholt
aw.

<http://www.nist.gov/dads/HTML/marlena.html>

~~~
jcl
Hah.

And the very next entry in the index is "marriage problem". :)

------
Eliezer
One algorithm (alpha-beta) under the whole section of Artificial Intelligence,
and six different primality tests? That seems a little extreme.

~~~
jcl
Hmm... It appears Wikipedia has stolen his list and filled in all the links,
over the course of the last eight years:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithms>

